# Check out this youtube expert



## jimdoc (Mar 25, 2013)

SILVER FOR FREE BY THE POUNDS?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5D19gXCxEI


----------



## srlaulis (Mar 25, 2013)

LOL....white gold and silver.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't really know where to start. I like his candor and his zeal, but misguided he is? You couldn't tell him any different either. Where do these folks get this information. Are them ebooks really that bad?



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5D19gXCxEI[/youtube]


----------



## Smack (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry I wasted 1:29 of my life watching some of that.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 25, 2013)

Smack said:


> Sorry I wasted 1:29 of my life watching some of that.



I think you may have missed some of his best tips.

Jim


----------



## ericrm (Mar 25, 2013)

i have stop at five .i wasent able to continue after the 3% gold in copper... but i admit the thing about municipality doing recycling to pay for inside projet sound kind of brilliant...

but i suspect that he may actualy be the one trolling us...


----------



## Palladium (Mar 25, 2013)

Lets just hope your not the poor fellow who happens to have the privilege of refining his materials. :shock:


----------



## Geo (Mar 25, 2013)

i did leave a comment on a couple of issues i saw wrong and invited him to join us here and this is what i received in return.

IMNOT TALKING ABOUT JUST PC . IM TALKING ABOUT BUSINESS AND ARMED FORCES COMPUTERS. YOU ARE WRONGE THE WHITE METAL IS SILVER, AND TIN AND PELADIUM. IV BEEN DOING THIS FOR YEARS. I KNOW WHAT IT IS. THERE IS 18 K HOLDING DOWN THE CPU.IM NOT GOING ON ABOUT IT ALL ITS ALL IN MY VIDEOS. IF YOU DONT AGREE THEN YOU LOOSE. YOU NBELIEVE THE INDUSTRY WHO WANTS IT ALL SO GIOD BY!!
Sent to: 10464jeff


----------



## Palladium (Mar 26, 2013)

Palladium said:


> You couldn't tell him any different either.



I told you so!

:lol: :lol: :lol:



Youtube Dude said:


> IF YOU DONT AGREE THEN YOU LOOSE. YOU NBELIEVE THE INDUSTRY WHO WANTS IT ALL SO GIOD BY!!


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Mar 26, 2013)

All this time i have been wasting money on torches to melt my silver and i could have been doing it with a heat gun :roll:


----------



## machiavelli976 (Mar 26, 2013)

I wish that reddish dog to snap his nuggets for waking him up.


----------



## etack (Mar 26, 2013)

I like how you can buy 65% Ag solder at home depot for around $10.00 a pounds. Solder companies stockholders are real excited about the companies new customer appreciation silver give away. :roll: :roll: 

Ray I think you found out why it hasn't sold yet :lol: :lol: :lol: (this is for radical351)

Eric


----------



## Geo (Mar 26, 2013)

oh, that made me laugh from a very unhealthy place because i almost puked :roll: . i never knew that the stainless steel HD covers contained 25% gold by weight. here ive been scratching gold from stupid stuff like CPU's and pins and fingers. :evil: :lol: i had a young man that is interested in PM recovery asking questions on my youtube channel that asked me about my opinion on Norman. i told him he was an idiot and to not follow any of his advice or instructions. as well meaning as someone can be,social media is a very powerful thing in the hands of an idiot. this guy and many more like him can be very dangerous to great many people. not only to their health but to their pockets as well. following his "expert" advice, how many people (you think) went searching for HD covers thinking they contained 6K gold. id like to think most people arent so gullible but thats just wishful thinking.


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 26, 2013)

THANKS FOR POSTING ! :lol: :lol: :lol: :!: :!: :!: ...he must be a very happy man....remembers me to when I was 6 years old and found a big quartz, I believed, was a diamond...soI feel some litlle empathy with him  :lol: You are as rich as you feel to be.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't generally believe in censorship, but I'll make an exception in this guy's case.

Dave


----------



## mls26cwru (Mar 26, 2013)

wow, got a good laugh outta that one.... i love the "i know its rhodium because it is hard to melt" comment


----------



## ericrm (Mar 26, 2013)

im kind of scared for that guy,he obviously look poor,old and sick, he is so high on his own cloud that when he will fell ,he could die for real ,heart attack or suicide in real life...

edit: please nobody allow him to discover ebay gold nugget ... :shock: :lol:


----------



## Palladium (Mar 26, 2013)

ericrm said:


> edit: please nobody allow him to discover ebay gold nugget ... :shock: :lol:



We are dealing with a highly trained expert here. I doubt he would be gullible enough for fall for such nonsense as a fake nugget. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 26, 2013)

ROFLMAO..... :twisted: 

I think this guy has a bad case of lead poisoning..

Oh god if I follow his advise I am rich and can retire.

I would normaly ask for some of what he has been smoking but I think that what he has been smoking has killed too many brain cells.


----------



## Captobvious (Mar 27, 2013)

I think I could literally feel the braincells dying while I was watching that >.<


----------



## gold4mike (Mar 27, 2013)

I have roughly 250 pounds of stainless steel hard drive covers in my shop. I'd be willing to let them go for $8.00 per pound, you pay the shipping.

Any takers?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 27, 2013)

The sad thing is that members of this forum understand how misguided he is. But the average person, without the benefit of what this forum teaches, may believe him. When they don't recover the gold he promises them is there, they will show up here asking what went wrong.  

Dave


----------



## etack (Mar 27, 2013)

We should have a miss guided social media section. A place with videos of wrong info is stored for other to see its bunk. Like the best of eBay section it could be the worst of YouTube. :lol: 

Eric


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 27, 2013)

etack said:


> We should have a miss guided social media section. A place with videos of wrong info is stored for other to see its bunk. Like the best of eBay section it could be the worst of YouTube. :lol:
> 
> Eric



Better make sure Noxx has enough storage space, we don't want to crash his system. 8)


----------



## pimpneightez (Mar 28, 2013)

*facepalm*


----------



## joem (Mar 29, 2013)

I have been watching ebay and you tube grow with these melted (S)crap blobs of metal. These things sell for only few dollars but I'm sure they use the same few dollars in gas to melt them. I really don't see the profit in them? I would like to see the silver buyer's face when this guy brings in his so called "silver" in to be sold. I would think anyone would make more money collecting silver plated brass knick knacks and selling them straight to a scrap yard. Sheesh, sheesh indeed number one.


----------



## qst42know (Mar 31, 2013)

Is it mandatory to have mobile homes checked for exhaust leaks?

Perhaps it should be.


----------



## zito (Apr 8, 2013)

gold4mike said:


> I have roughly 250 pounds of stainless steel hard drive covers in my shop. I'd be willing to let them go for $8.00 per pound, you pay the shipping.
> 
> Any takers?



I'm sure that's a typo, and you meant to offer your "6k gold plated with rhodium" hard drive covers, right? I'm gunna be rich!!!11!!!oneone!

Like was posted above, I just cringe at the thought of the conversation that will happen when he takes his silver, gold, white gold, rhodium, and unbelievium blocks to be refined.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 8, 2013)

Here's another from the same guy. He sent 22 bags of plated stuff out for analysis and got HUGE gold numbers. He thought they used a mass spectrometer but the readings seem more like XRF. If so, it was only reading the gold on the surface plus the nickel plating and a little of the base metal. He assumed the entire pins were that alloy. Of course, when he sent it for refining, he wasn't pleased. He then developed a big conspiracy theory that the government was in cahoots with the refiners.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Mk1rcwXazw


----------



## Palladium (Apr 8, 2013)

Norma would you get me that nitric acid kit ... Rotfl !!!!!

God i just know i'm going to get one of those for a client one day. :shock:


----------



## Geo (Apr 9, 2013)

they are going to send you 1,000 HD covers expecting them to be 6K gold. :lol:


----------



## MMFJ (Apr 9, 2013)

zito said:


> when he takes his silver, gold, white gold, rhodium, and *unbelievium blocks* to be refined.



While I found most of these listed on the periodic table, I was unable to uncover the makeup of the unbelievium blocks (probably because 1. they are blocks and 2. notably contain impurities because they need to be refined....?). It also could be that this is the latest discovery of a new element/metal? They must be worth a massive fortune then!

Just how can we (as simple people that follow simple, duplicatable, well documented, historically proven steps) ever hope to obtain such material? (oh, yeah, just watch YouTube! :roll:


----------



## zito (Apr 10, 2013)

MMFJ, the Unbelievium element is on the chart right beside "I can't believe it's not butter!" element. Or, like you say, watch more of this expert's YouTube videos, and order the secret decoder ring. Then you too, shall know the way to untold riches! Or at least lots more white gold and rhodium!


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 10, 2013)

Some people should be barred from using internet. Saddest thing from all of this is that there are people out there who will believe this crap.
And no, you will never convince him that all his theories about gold in electronic are $(&%$£%, he will think that you are one of THEM!


----------



## rewalston (Apr 10, 2013)

I've run into a fairly new element myself. When trying to source materials, scrap and well money. I have come across Unobtainium. This element, seems to be running abundantly everywhere I go. 

Rusty


----------



## MMFJ (Apr 10, 2013)

Odd thing, to me... 

Just this morning, I got two 'identical' questions on one of my YouTube videos about all the "precious" material (as they included copper, I have to put that in quotes...) that comes out of the e-waste and when using a toll refiner, who gets all of that "profit" (they asked specifically about silver, tantalum, palladium platinum - and copper...). I think they have been watching some of these 'magic' videos and somehow expect massive quantities of them from computer scrap.

I explained that, sometimes, even though it is 'precious' and 'valuable', it may not be worth going after (I used the situation of going after the diamond necklace from the 'Titanic' movie) - not sure if the point will get across...... (watch for it - someone will likely go making a YouTube video about how to recover that necklace using shoelaces, bailing wire and chewing gum!)


----------

